# abcess question



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

I lanced an abcess on my 4yo saanen packer today that showed all signs of being ready. Instead of the pus I was expecting to come out a dark runny black-maroon color liquid shot out, obviously under pressure. It had a horrible smell and the spot was very sensitive to my boy. I kept a close eye on him and about 3 hours later the abcess/boil had refilled with liquid. It appears I will need to drain it again. I used all the proper antiseptic and antibiotic creams. I also have a call in to my vet. Has anyone ever dealt with this type of thing before? If so, what can I expect? I am planning a bowhunt with both my boys in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Got a possible answer from goat people in the area. FYI, a hematoma with infection. I'll drain again today then possible need a drain tube. Poor boy, he's head guy but somebody got in a sucker punch. I will continue to post things I learn about this so everyone can learn from this.

Char in central Oregon


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Do you know what caused this abcess? If you're not sure, then you need to rule out CL. I don't have personal experience with the disease, but I've heard nasty things. Read up on CL to see if this abcess fits the disease description in any way. If you're even slightly suspicious, keep him away from your other goats and confined to an area that you can thoroughly disinfect with bleach. CL can live in the ground for a long, long time. It is spread primarily by contact with the discharge. The vet can test for CL and hopefully rule that out. 

If you're sure it's not CL, try to figure out what caused it. Once you remove the cause and start the draining process, the abcess should clear up within a week or so. I've had good success using a syringe full of iodine or betadine solution. I drain the thing as much as I can then rinse the inside thoroughly with the solution, twice a day at first and then once a day as it gets smaller. 

As for the color, it sounds to me like the thing just has more blood in it than pus. My little Petunia recently had a small abcess on her ribcage, I think from laying down on a cactus, and the stuff inside was maroon at first, which is the color of blood mixed with pus. Hers didn't smell like anything though. Sounds like your guy's abcess has gotten older and started to putrefy, which would be why it's turned black as well. Old clotted blood turns black. Blech!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah! You posted just before I did! I'm glad you think it's a hematoma and not CL. It did sound like there was too much blood and not enough pus for CL, but it's always good to play on the safe side which is why I mentioned it. I definitely recommend irrigating with betadine a couple times a day to fight the infection. Big as it looks now, you may find it clears right up with a bit of attention. Good luck!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

CL doesnt come out like that and doesnt stink to bad either. That screams infection. Maybe a sliver or spider bite coulda been the cause. Where was it located?


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

The location was about even with the 2nd cervical vertebrae, rt side. I drained it again today and the drainage was nearly clear, more lymph fluid than anything else. A retired vet I know that also has packgoats was thinking it was a hematoma from my description. My boy was looking and feeling better this evening and had almost forgiven me for my disruption of his daily routine! At this time I am just continueing betadine and topical antibiotic cream. My main concern now is with flies but I'll be trying something natural to keep from irritating the drainage wound while it heals.
Pretty much thinking he will be ready to go for my bowhunt 3 weeks from now. 


Char in central Oregon


----------

